# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  KENWOOD KA-405

## gnt

Γεια χαρα

Έφερα απο το χωριο εναν KENWOOD KA-405 ο οποιος ειχε προβλημα στους διακοπτες/ποτενσιομετρα. Τον άνοιξα, τον κα8άρισα παντου, και τον ξαναεδεσα ολα καλα.
P1010765s.jpg

Έχω να κάνω καποιες ερωτήσεις (καποιες ειναι πιο γενικες):

1. Σε σχεδον ολες τις εσωτερικες συνδεσεις υπήρχαν καποια pin στα pcb και τα καλωδια ηταν απλα τυλιγμένα γυρω απο τα pin. Γιατί το έκαναν αυτό (και δεν έβαζαν βύσματα ή να τα κολλούσαν)? Όσα αποσυνδεσα μετα τα κόλλησα.
P1010771s.JPG

2. Στο κεντρικο διακόπτη on/off υπάρχουν 2 κεραμικοι πυκνωτές (που τους έχω ξαναδει σε συσκευές). 
Αυτοί είναι για να μην σπιν8ιριζουν οι επαφες ή έχουν να κάνουν με το οτι αν κλεισει ο ενισχυτης επιστρεφει καποια ταση από το πρωτεύων του μετασχηματιστη?
Με ποια κριτηρια επιλεγουμε τους πυκνωτες αυτούς και γιατι τους "ντυνουν" με αυτο το πλαστικο?
P1010766s.JPG



3. Ολες οι συνδεσεις ειναι με καλωδιοταινιες. Για αυτες που μεταφερουν ηχο θα ηταν καλυτερο ομοαξονικο καλωδιο?

4. Στο πισω μερος εκει που ειναι τα βυσματα για τις εξόδους εχουν βαλει και το καλωδιο με τα 220 και συνδεονται ολα σε ενα μικρο pcb. Επισης τα καλωδια απο τον επιλογεα ηχειων περνανε παραλληλα με τα καλωδια των 220 προς/απο το κεντρικο διακοπτη. Υποθέτω ότι εφοσον το σημα εξόδου εχει σχετικα μεγαλη ταση δεν παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα με παρεμβολες κλπ σωστα?
P1010805s.jpg

5. Ο ενισχυτης εχει star ground το οποιο ειναι στην κεντρικη πλακετα κοντα στο κομματι του τροφοδοτικου.
Γειωση (απο την πριζα) δεν υπάρχει (διπλο καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας).
Το σασι ειναι μεταλλικο και συνδεεται κι αυτο στο star ground. 
Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι στις συσκευες με μεταλλικο κουτι η γη συνδέεται στο κουτι, υπάρχει κάποιος λογος που ειναι ετσι? 

6. Απο τη στιγμη που το μονο προβλημα ηταν οι επαφες των διακοπτων/ποτ είπα προς το παρων να ακολουθήσω το ρητο 'If it ain't broke don't fix it'.
Παρολα αυτα για να μαθαινω κ τιποτα παραπάνω:
Περα απο τους ηλεκτρολυτικους, τι αλλη αλλαγή θα μπορούσε να γίνει για τη βελτίωση του ήχου?
Μέσα έχει μερικά opamps για παραδειγμα που σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα σημερα.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mixalis1988

Μια που τον ανοιξες και τον καθαρισες δεν αλλαζεις και τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες.??

----------


## A-tech

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το 5ο θέμα που έθεσες. Πόση είναι η διαρροή ρεύματος που έχει; Μέτρα μεταξύ μεταλλικού κουτιού και γείωσης σε πρίζα. Είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένας ενισχυτής παρόμοιας κατασκευής και χρονολογίας και είχε 100V λόγω απώλειας φυσικής γείωσης. Το είχα αντιληφτεί όταν ακουμπώντας κάποιες φορές το μέταλλο ένιωθα κάτι να με τσιμπάει. Αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, τρίβοντας ελαφριά το χέρι σου πάνω στο μεταλλικό κουτί, δεν το νιώθεις λείο αλλά κάπως λιγότερο στιλπνό. Βγάζοντας το όμως από το ρεύμα γίνεται εμφανής η διαφορά.

----------


## gnt

> Μια που τον ανοιξες και τον καθαρισες δεν αλλαζεις και τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες.??


Ειπα να το αφησω για την ωρα... Πολυ πιθανον ομως να παιξει και επισκευη round 2...





> Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το 5ο θέμα που έθεσες. Πόση είναι η διαρροή ρεύματος που έχει; Μέτρα μεταξύ μεταλλικού κουτιού και γείωσης σε πρίζα. Είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένας ενισχυτής παρόμοιας κατασκευής και χρονολογίας και είχε 100V λόγω απώλειας φυσικής γείωσης. Το είχα αντιληφτεί όταν ακουμπώντας κάποιες φορές το μέταλλο ένιωθα κάτι να με τσιμπάει.


Μετραω 42V σασι-γειωση χωρις τιποτα συνδεδεμονο με τον ενισχυτη. Όταν έχω στο aux το pc 0V, αλλα αυτο ειναι επειδη σε αυτη την περιπτωση το gnd (μεσω των rca κ του pc) συνδεονται στη γη. (Η γειωση του σπιτιου ειναι καινουρια την εμπηξα τπο καλοκαιρι που περασε, μετραω <1V ουδετερος γη).

----------


## east electronics

ενα ενα ....
1) το συστημα  wire wrap  εχει βασικα πλεονεκτηματα δεν δημιουργει ποτε ψυχρες  μπορουν  και προσφερει ταχυτητα στην συνδεση ( με προοπτικη οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι χειροποιητος ) αρα ειναι σχεδιασμενος για να μονταρεται απο ανθρωπους και οχι απο ρομποτ 

2) οι πυκνωτες αυτοι πραγματι ειναι για να καταπνιγουν τον σπινθηρα του διακοπτη , πραγματι κατω απο ακραιες συνθηκες μπορει και να σκασουν αρα καλο ειναι να ειναι μονωμενοι η προστατευμενοι με καποιο τροπο για να μην γεμισει ο τοπος χημικα και φιλμ το οποιο μπορει και να κανει και καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα  Τελος πραγματι εχουν καποιο ελαχιστο ρευμα "διαροης" αλλα δεν ειναι σημαντικο 

3) ειναι σχετικο ...σε ενα κουτι που ειναι θωρακισμενο δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητο ...ενα που θα απασχολουσε δεν ειναι οσο η θωρακιση των καλωδιων ωστε να μην βαζει θορυβους οσο  η θωρακιση απο τα διπλανα που μεταφερουν σηματα οπου αν εχεις περισσοτερες απο μια ενεργες πηγες συνδεμενες πανω του η υπερπηδηση και  to crosstalk  απο πηγη σε πηγη και απο καναλι σε καναλι ειναι σε νουμερα τραγικα. Απο την αλλη το να αλλαξεις τα καλωδια με ομοαξονικα μπορει να σε βαλει σε περιπετειες σχετικες με τα  ground loops 

4)μνημιωδης μαλακια του κατασκευαστη απο πλευρας  ασφαλειας και οχι τοσο παρεμβολων  και με τις σημερινες συνθηκες ειναι απαραδεκτο και ανεπιτρεπτο ...στην Ιαπωνια ης εποχης τα στανταρ ηταν πολυ πιο χαλαρα ( οχι οτι οι ευρω πεοι δεν εκαναν αντιστοιχες μπαρουφες )  Σημερα ενα τετοιο πραγμα δεν θα γινοταν ποτε ....σου συνηστω να το αλλαξεις ( εγω το κανω παντα σε οσα τετοια ερχονται για επισκευη η αναβαθμιση ) 

5) με τον τροπο που ειναι κατασκευασμενος ο ενισχυτης ειναι απολυτα συμφωνος με τις προδιαγραφες που υπηρχαν τοτε  ... και σημερα θα μπορουσε να ειναι οκ αλλα ισως λιγο πιο διαφορετικα φτιαγμενος  Θα σου συστησω να μην τον πειραξεις και να μην βαλεις γειωση στο σασσι που ειναι κατασκευασμενο να  λειτουργει με αυο τον τροπο  ...υπαρχει αρκετος κινδυνος να δημιουργησεις  ground loop  το οποιο θα μαζευτει μαλλον  δυσκολα ...Εαν επιμενεις να το αλλαξεις  γραψε να σου δωσω συγεκεριμενες οδηγιες  ( Η διαρροη που μετρας  ειναι λογικη και δεν πρεπει να σε ανησυχει το γιατι εμφανιζεται ενω στην ουσια δεν ειναι πραγματαικη θελει εξηγηση σε αλλο νημα ) 

6)Το ρητο 'If it ain't broke don't fix it'. ισχυει για τεμπεληδες και ασχετους  και να ειχες εναν παλμογραφο και μια γεννητρια θα εβελεπες με μεγαλη σιγουρια το ποσο "broken " ειναι στην πραξη το μηχανημα σου Χωρις δευετερη κουβεντα  ειναι απλα δεδομενο οτι ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι για τον πουλο  σιγουρα εκει εχεις και δεκαδες αλλες βελτιωσεις να κανεις   στους αποζευκτικους οπου ο κατασκευαστης εχει βαλει ηλεκτρολυτικους   μπορεις να βελτιωσεις τις επιμερους τροφοδοσιες να καταργησεις τον διακοπτη Αβ μπορεις να αλλαξεις τους πυκνωτες μιλλερ με κατι πολυ καλυτερο  να αλαξεις τα τριμερακια με πολυστροφα να αυξησεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας να προσθεσεις  bypass  εκει που δεν εχει και διαφορα αλλα

----------

gnt (26-02-12)

----------


## gnt

> ενα ενα ....
> 1) το συστημα  wire wrap  εχει βασικα πλεονεκτηματα δεν δημιουργει ποτε ψυχρες  μπορουν  και προσφερει ταχυτητα στην συνδεση ( με προοπτικη οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι χειροποιητος ) αρα ειναι σχεδιασμενος για να μονταρεται απο ανθρωπους και οχι απο ρομποτ 
> 
> 2) οι πυκνωτες αυτοι πραγματι ειναι για να καταπνιγουν τον σπινθηρα του διακοπτη , πραγματι κατω απο ακραιες συνθηκες μπορει και να σκασουν αρα καλο ειναι να ειναι μονωμενοι η προστατευμενοι με καποιο τροπο για να μην γεμισει ο τοπος χημικα και φιλμ το οποιο μπορει και να κανει και καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα  Τελος πραγματι εχουν καποιο ελαχιστο ρευμα "διαροης" αλλα δεν ειναι σημαντικο 
> 
> 3) ειναι σχετικο ...σε ενα κουτι που ειναι θωρακισμενο δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητο ...ενα που θα απασχολουσε δεν ειναι οσο η θωρακιση των καλωδιων ωστε να μην βαζει θορυβους οσο  η θωρακιση απο τα διπλανα που μεταφερουν σηματα οπου αν εχεις περισσοτερες απο μια ενεργες πηγες συνδεμενες πανω του η υπερπηδηση και  to crosstalk  απο πηγη σε πηγη και απο καναλι σε καναλι ειναι σε νουμερα τραγικα. Απο την αλλη το να αλλαξεις τα καλωδια με ομοαξονικα μπορει να σε βαλει σε περιπετειες σχετικες με τα  ground loops 
> 
> 4)μνημιωδης μαλακια του κατασκευαστη απο πλευρας  ασφαλειας και οχι τοσο παρεμβολων  και με τις σημερινες συνθηκες ειναι απαραδεκτο και ανεπιτρεπτο ...στην Ιαπωνια ης εποχης τα στανταρ ηταν πολυ πιο χαλαρα ( οχι οτι οι ευρω πεοι δεν εκαναν αντιστοιχες μπαρουφες )  Σημερα ενα τετοιο πραγμα δεν θα γινοταν ποτε ....σου συνηστω να το αλλαξεις ( εγω το κανω παντα σε οσα τετοια ερχονται για επισκευη η αναβαθμιση ) 
> 
> ...


Σάκη σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την απάντησή σου και τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες. 
Θα το ξαναδιαβασω "εις βαθος" αργοτερα γιατι τωρα δυστυχως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος.
Όσο για το "τεμπεληδες και ασχετους", τεμπελης σε τετοια θέματα δεν είμαι, αλλά δεν παιρνω και βραβειο σχετοσυνης  :Smile: 
Θα επανέλθω στο θέμα συντομα μόλις ψάξω κ λιγο καλυτερα το (δυστυχως λιγο δυσαναγνωστο) servivce manual που βρήκα για να κανω ενα πλανο αλλαγών και να ακούσω και περεταιρω σχόλιά σου.

----------


## east electronics

εχω μανουαλ τζι τζι αλλα μην περιμενεις βοηθεια απο το μανουαλ σε τετοια πραγματα ..... Η εκφραση τεμπεληδες και ασχετοι ειναι δυστυχως ο κανονας ...ειναι ευχαριστο να ξερω οτι εσυ  εισαι μια απο τις εξαιρεσεις

----------


## gnt

Επανέρχομαι... Συνεχιζοντας απο το ποστ 5, we have and we say:

3. Αυτο με το crosstalk το διαπιστωσα δυναμώνοντας με επιλεγμενο input που ηταν ασυνδετο και εχεις απολυτο δικιο, ακουγοταν ηχος απο αλλη πηγη. Δεν ξερω όμως αν αξίζει να εστιάσω σε αυτο καθως συνηθως μια πηγη παιζει ανα πασα στιγμη.

4. Ετσι οπως το βλεπω η συνδεση των 220 στο πλακετακι με τα βυσματα των ηχειων δεν αποσκοπει πουθενα, απλα συνδεονται πανω τους τα καλωδια απο το μετασχηματιστη κ εχει εναν κεραμικο παραλληλα με το μετ/τη. Επισης δεν παρεμβαλλεται ασφαλεια στα 220. Σκεφτομαι απλα να τα συνδεσω εκτός της μικρής αυτης πλακετας. Ίσως και μια ασφαλειοθηκη κουτιου στο πισω μερος. Αλλες αλλαγες στη δρομολογηση των καλωδιων δε νομιζω να ειναι σκοπιμη εφοσον δεν υπαρχει θεμα παρεμβολλών.

5. Τη γειωση δεν ειχα σκοπο να την πειράξω, απλά ειχα την απορια με τα μεταλλικα κουτια. Για τις οδηγιες αν επιμενω να το αλλαξω ενοούσες κατι τετοιο που δειχνει ο Elliot εδω http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm με τις διοδους, αντισταση κ πυκνωτη? (Το οποιο ομολογουμενως δεν καταλαβαινω πως δουλευει).

6. Για παλμογράφο είχα υπόψην να ρωτησω για αυτα τα μικρα με τους ARM http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10244 αλλα αυτο ειναι για αλλο νημα... Οσο για τον ηχο τωρα...:
α. Αλλαγή ηλεκτρολυτικών
β. Αντικατασταση των ηλεκτρολυτικων C1 C2 (εισοδος τελικου) με MKT (πρεπει να χωρανε)
γ. Αντικατασταση απλων κεραμικων στο vas/driver με silver mica
δ. Γιατι στο tone control pcb έχει τοσο μεγάλους (22μF 10μF) ηλεκτρολυτικους στον τελεστικο? (Του οποιου τα pin φαινονται και διαυρωμενα) 
P1010808s.jpg
Σκεφτομουν μηπως με αλλο τελεστικό (πχ TL082) θα μπορούσα να τους αντικαταστησω με κατι μικροτερο? Ισως αυτο μπορει να γινει και στον προενισχυτη.
ε. "να βελτιωσεις τις επιμερους τροφοδοσιες" Πέρα από το να βάλω λιγο μεγαλυτερους ηλεκτρολυτικους παραλληλα με κεραμικους, αξιζει να γινει κατι παραπανω?
ζ. "να καταργησεις τον διακοπτη" σε ποιο διακοπτη αναφερεσαι, 110/220V ή του επιλογεα ηχειων? Θα προτιμουσα να μην κανω αλλαγες που θα αλλαξουν τη λειτουργικοτητα. 
η. Η μιξη του μικροφωνου (που δεν απομονωνεται με διακοπτη αλλα γυριζοντας τερμα αριστερα ενα ποτενσιομετρο mic mixing) προσθετει αισθητο θορυβο?
θ. "να αλαξεις τα τριμερακια με πολυστροφα να αυξησεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας" στο pcb εχει αντιστασεις των 56Ω. Θα τις αντικαταστησω αν βρω με πολυστροφα τριμ των 100Ω.
ι. "να προσθεσεις bypass εκει που δεν εχει" Μιλάς για το signal path? Πως επιλεγουμε τις τιμες?

ΥΓ: Ένα καλύτερο σχηματικό θα με βοηθούσε γιατι εχω βγαλει λιγο τα ματια μου, αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος.

----------


## east electronics

θα σου απαντησω προς το βραδακι  εχω πολυ δουλεια τωρα .... ( για να μιλησουμε αγγλικα το πωτο πραγμα που δεν κανουμε ειναι να σκεφομαστε ελληνικα ....απλα δεν λειτουργει  :Tongue2: )

----------


## gnt

> θα σου απαντησω προς το βραδακι  εχω πολυ δουλεια τωρα ....  ( για να μιλησουμε αγγλικα το πωτο πραγμα που δεν κανουμε ειναι να σκεφομαστε ελληνικα ....απλα δεν λειτουργει )


Και πως θα ανακαλυπταμε τετοια τρομερα σχηματα λογου οπως τα..

and now to the roast
slow the much oil
when you fart the lamp turns off

κ.α.?

Μιλαμε αργοτερα εχω κι εγω να διδαξω...

----------


## east electronics

3. Αυτο με το crosstalk το διαπιστωσα δυναμώνοντας με επιλεγμενο input  που ηταν ασυνδετο και εχεις απολυτο δικιο, ακουγοταν ηχος απο αλλη πηγη.  Δεν ξερω όμως αν αξίζει να εστιάσω σε αυτο καθως συνηθως μια πηγη  παιζει ανα πασα στιγμη.

*---παντα και ενω η προσεγγιση σου ειναι σωστη εκεινο που θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει ειναι το  crosstalk  απο καναλι σε καναλι γιατι αυτο κανει ζημια στην ποιοτητα του ηχου  και δεν ειναι και ευκολο να αντιμετωπιστει Τωρα το crosstalk  απο πηγη σε  πηγη πραγματι μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει εχωντας μονο μια ενργη πηγη στην εισοδο .*

4. Ετσι οπως το βλεπω η συνδεση των 220 στο πλακετακι με τα βυσματα των  ηχειων δεν αποσκοπει πουθενα, απλα συνδεονται πανω τους τα καλωδια απο  το μετασχηματιστη κ εχει εναν κεραμικο παραλληλα με το μετ/τη. Επισης  δεν παρεμβαλλεται ασφαλεια στα 220. Σκεφτομαι απλα να τα συνδεσω εκτός  της μικρής αυτης πλακετας. Ίσως και μια ασφαλειοθηκη κουτιου στο πισω  μερος. Αλλες αλλαγες στη δρομολογηση των καλωδιων δε νομιζω να ειναι  σκοπιμη εφοσον δεν υπαρχει θεμα παρεμβολλών.

*---Σωστα μπορεις απλα να  μεταφερεις την συνδεση σε ενα πιο ασφαλες σημειο  να αντικαταστησεις τον πυκνωτη με εναν αντιστοιχο αλλα κατηγοριας Χ3 Οι αλλγες στην δρομολγηση των καλωδιων εχουν κυτιως να κανουν εκει που ειναι δεμενα τα καλωδια του 230 μαζι με αυτα των ηχειων ....Πιθανον να εχει να κανει και με το κατα το ποσ σε ενδιαφερει να καταργησεις και τον διακποτη επιλογης ηχειων ο οποιος δρομολογει και τα σηματα αλλα και τα καλωδια με πολυ λαθος τροπο ( σαφως ενα μεγαλο μερος του crosstalk  εχει να κανει και με εκεινο το σημειο ακριβως )

---Μια πολυ ουσιωδης μετατροπη στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο( μια και η καταργηση του διακοπτη  speakers AB  καταργει και την ορθη χρηση των ακουστικων ) ειναι καπως ετσι :
1) χρησιμοποιεις τον υπαρχων ρελαι για να ελεγχεις μια ταση DC  και οχι το σημα ων ηχειων  
2) την ταση αυτη στελνεις στον διακοπτη  speakers AB οπου με αυτην μπορεις απλα να ελεγχεις δυο ρελαι ακριβως κατω απο την συνδεση των ηχειων Α και Β οπου πλεον με αυτο τον τροπο η εξοδος του ενισχυτη δεν χρειαζεται να κανει """βολτα" με τον διακοπτη ΑΒ αλλα και να ειναι καπου δεμενο κανλι με καναλι αλλα και με το 230
3) για τα ακουστικα πλεον μπορεις να στειλες με ενα θωρακισμενο καλωδιο κατ ευθειαν στο βυσμα  ( το θωρακισμενο οχι για κανενα λογο μονο οτι ειναι κοντα στο 230 )* 

5. Τη γειωση δεν ειχα σκοπο να την πειράξω, απλά ειχα την απορια με τα  μεταλλικα κουτια. Για τις οδηγιες αν επιμενω να το αλλαξω ενοούσες κατι  τετοιο που δειχνει ο Elliot εδω http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm με τις διοδους, αντισταση κ πυκνωτη? (Το οποιο ομολογουμενως δεν καταλαβαινω πως δουλευει).
*
---Το πως και αν θα αποφασισεις να δωσεις γειωση σε εναν ενισχυτη δεν ειναι το προβλημα ....μαλιστα ο τροπος του  ROD  ειναι απο τους πιο καλους και απο τους πιο καθαρους που μπορει να γινει Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο δικος σου ενισχυτης εχει σχεδιαστει να δουλευει χωρις γιωση και χρησιμοποιει το πλαισιο για να γιωνει ορισμενα πραγματα σε ορισμενα σημεια ....Αν δεν διαχειριστεις σωστα τα πια πραγματα και με ποιον τροπο θα συνδεθουν στην γειωση του πλαισιου το πιθανοτερο ειναι να δημιουργησεις ενα  ground loop  το οποιο θα εχει αποτελεσμα μονιμο βομβο .Οι ενισχυτες με τρανσιστορ δεν λειτουργουν οπως οι λαμπατοι οπου εχεις ενα μεταλλικο σασσι σε γειωση και οπου θελεις γειωνεις οτι θελεις .... * 

6. Για παλμογράφο είχα υπόψην να ρωτησω για αυτα τα μικρα με τους ARM http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10244 αλλα αυτο ειναι για αλλο νημα... Οσο για τον ηχο τωρα...:
*---Προσοχη στους παλμογραφους που δουλεουν με καρτα ηχου  η χρηση τους ειναι πολυ επικινδυνη για την καρτα ηχου ( που εχει συγκεκριμενα ορια ) αλλα παντα το βασικοτερο προβλημα ειναι η γειωση οπου ο ενισχυτης σου και ο υπολογιοστης σου την διαχειριζονται με τελειως διαφορετικο τροπο με κινδυνο να εχεις μη σωστες μετρησεις αλλα και μειωμενο βαθμο ασφαλειας .*
α. Αλλαγή ηλεκτρολυτικών
*----Δεδομενης της ευκαιριας μπορεις να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη ταση παντου ( προσφερουν σφαλεια και καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα ) μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια  ( προσφερει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη και διαχρονικτητα )  και μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα ( που γενικα προσφερει καθαροτερα ρευματα ) Αυτο ισχυει σχεδον παντου  και σε ολους του πκνωτες που επλεκονται σε τροφοδοσιες και επιμερους φιλτραρισμα . Αλλαγες στην χωρητικοτητα σε αναδρασεις , σταθεροποιηση πολωσης,  και τοπικες ναδρασεις σε ολοκληρωμενα μπορει να οδηγησουν σε προβληματα αντιθετα ολατα προηγουμενα οποως ταση και θερμοκρασια φυσικα και μπορει να γινουν* 

β. Αντικατασταση των ηλεκτρολυτικων C1 C2 (εισοδος τελικου) με MKT (πρεπει να χωρανε)
*---Με την ιδια λογικη μπορεις να κοιταξεις οπου αλλου υπαρχουν αποζευκτικοι ( οπως σταδιο προενισχυτη πικ απ , μοναδα τονων  και μοναδα προενισχυτη και να πραξεις τα δεοντα ) ΜΚΤ MKS MKP μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες  σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα απο εναν απλο ηλεκτρολυτικο* 
γ. Αντικατασταση απλων κεραμικων στο vas/driver με silver mica
*---Εχε κατα νου οτι εκει οι πυκνωτες πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 500V αν πας σε επιπεδο ποιοτητας silver mica/ styroflex  εχεις και πιθανοτητες να μειωσεις την χωρητικοτητα στο αμεσως επομενο μικροτερο νουμερο το οποιο θα "ανοιξει " αρκετα τον ενισχυτη Αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο θελει επιβεβαιωση με αληθινο παλμογραφο  για τυχον ταλαντωσεις .
Με την ιδια λογικη αντιστοιχος πυκνωτης περιορισμου ευρους υπαρχει και στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη οπου και εκει μπορεις να παιξεις για να ανοιξεις το  bandwidth  αν εισαι σοβαρος και ηπιος ακροατης και σε ενδιαφερει η ποιοτητα και οχι τα γκαζια ( η ποιοτητα του πυκνωτη παιζει επισης αρκετο ρολο ) 
*
δ. Γιατι στο tone control pcb έχει τοσο μεγάλους (22μF 10μF)  ηλεκτρολυτικους στον τελεστικο? (Του οποιου τα pin φαινονται και  διαυρωμενα) 

Σκεφτομουν μηπως με αλλο τελεστικό (πχ TL082) θα μπορούσα να τους  αντικαταστησω με κατι μικροτερο? Ισως αυτο μπορει να γινει και στον  προενισχυτη.
*----Οι πυκνωτες εκει δεν ειναι 22 αλλα 0,22 δλδ το 1/10 απο αυτο που νομιζεις  και αρα μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν και αυτοι με οτι θες MKT MKP MKS το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι το 4558  και δεν ειναι διαβρωμενο απλα στις επαφες του υπαρχει οξειδιο του αργυρου το οποιο εκει που ειναι δεν σου κανει καποια ζημια και καθαριζεται και σχετικα  ευκολα.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το ιδιο οξειδιο  Υπαρχει σε ολους τους διακοπτες και ολα σου τα ποτενσιομετρα και αρκετα δυσκολα θα μπορεσεις να καθαρισεις με χημικο τροπο και με τα συνηθισμνα σπρευ Μετα απο χρονια παιδεμα  με αυτη την ιστορια τελικα υποχρεωθηκα να μετατρεψω ενα μηχανημα Υπερηχων οδοντιατρικο το οποιο πραγματικα για αυτη την δουλεια μαμαει και δερνει 

---Το 4558  μπορει να αντικατασταθει drop in  με ενα 5532 το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο αλλα και με αλλα πολυ πιο συχρονα Προσοχη θελει γιατι πενταγρηγορα ολοκληρωμενα πιθανον να δημιουργησουν ταλαντωσεις και οι υπερβολες δεν εκαναν ποτε κανενα μηχανημα καλυτερο Βρες 5532 philips  η αλλη καλη μαρκα οχι ινδικο οχι κινεζικο και θα εισαι μια χαρα* 

ε. "να βελτιωσεις τις επιμερους τροφοδοσιες" Πέρα από το να βάλω λιγο  μεγαλυτερους ηλεκτρολυτικους παραλληλα με κεραμικους, αξιζει να γινει  κατι παραπανω?
*Το αναφερω παραπανω* 

ζ. "να καταργησεις τον διακοπτη" σε ποιο διακοπτη αναφερεσαι, 110/220V ή  του επιλογεα ηχειων? Θα προτιμουσα να μην κανω αλλαγες που θα αλλαξουν  τη λειτουργικοτητα. 
*
 Το αναφερω  παραπανω* 


η. Η μιξη του μικροφωνου (που δεν απομονωνεται με διακοπτη αλλα  γυριζοντας τερμα αριστερα ενα ποτενσιομετρο mic mixing) προσθετει  αισθητο θορυβο?
*-----κατα την αποψη μου ναι και να θα ηταν στο χεριμου αυτο θα το καταργουσα ...δεν βλέπω στις μερες μας να εχει καποια χρηστικοτητα* 
θ. "να αλαξεις τα τριμερακια με πολυστροφα να αυξησεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας"  στο pcb εχει αντιστασεις των 56Ω. Θα τις αντικαταστησω αν βρω με  πολυστροφα τριμ των 100Ω.
*Σωστα αλλα χωρις να κανεις επεμβαση στο ρευμα ηρεμιας τυπου 300%  κατις προς 20-30% πιο πανω ειναι μια μικρη ακομα βελτειωση χωρις να αλλαξει κατα πολυ το επιπεδο ασφαλειας  γενικα το μηχανημα θα ζεσταινει πιο πολυ απο πριν  το οριο σου για αυτο τον ενισχυτη θα πρεπει να ειναι 75 ma και μαλλον πολλα λεω 
Μην ξεχνας οτι απο τα τρια ποδαρακια απο το τριμερακι τα δυο ( μεσαιο και ενα ακραιο ) πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα και οχι στον αερα .
*
ι. "να προσθεσεις bypass εκει που δεν εχει" Μιλάς για το signal path? Πως επιλεγουμε τις τιμες?
*---Οχι μιλαω  για τους κεντρικους του τροφοδοτικου και ολους τους επιμερους σε τοπικες στθαροποιησεις  προσθετεις απο 100 -220nf  απο κατω παραλληλα και βελτιωνεις την ταχυτητα του πυκνωτη στα γρηγορα μεταβατικα οπου δινει βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα και τις υψηλες συχνοτητες του μηχανηματος* 

ΥΓ: Ένα καλύτερο σχηματικό θα με βοηθούσε γιατι εχω βγαλει λιγο τα ματια μου, αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος.                         

*οκ στειλε ενα μαιλ ....*
*
Σαν επιλογο θα πρεπει να σου πω οτι καμμια βελτιωση απο ολες τις παραπανω δεν θα κανει θαυματα μια μια προσφερει βελτιωσεις τυπου 1-3%  το καλο ειναι οτι 2% απο εδω και 3% απο εκει μπορει να αθροιστει στο αστρονομικο νουμερο του 20% ...Τοτε ναι πραγματικα το μηχανημα εχει υποστει βελτιωση ...*

Αυτα απο μενα 
καλη συνεχεια

----------

gnt (26-02-12)

----------


## gnt

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη λεπτομερη απάντηση. Πηρα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους σημερα για να κανω μια αρχη, αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να κατσω να σκεφτω αυτά που μου εγραψες απο πάνω  :Smile: 

Σου στειλα PM για το mail.

Μελεταω και επανερχομαι...

----------


## gnt

Τελειωσα με την πλακετα του ενισχυτη. Άλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και αντικατεστησα τους εισοδου με ΜΚΤ, bypass στους τροφοδοσιας, μπηκαν τα πολυστροφα τριμ κ ρυθμισα το ηρεμιας στα 16mV (34mA). Ξαναπέρασα ολες τις κολλησεις γιατι μου φαινονταν (και απο αυτα που ξεκολλησα) ότι ήταν λιγο φτωχες, θερμαγωγιμες παστες κλπ απο την αρχή. Ο ήχος βελτιώθηκε κατα πολυ. Το tone που δε το εχω πειραξει ακομα ακουγεται χαλια οταν βγαζω το defeat (η διαφορα δεν ηταν αισθητη πριν)... Τους miller δεν τους άλλαξα (δε βρήκα κιολας). Τόσο για αυτούς όσο και για το ηρεμιας, επειδη ο ενισχυτης εκει που θα ειναι θα παιζει απο κλαρινα και νταουλια μεχρι metal και drum n bass από άτομα που δε θα ναι απαραιτητα ηπιοι και σοβαροι ακροατες όπως έιπες δε θελω να αποκλινω πολυ απο ασφαλες ρυθμίσεις.

Το ρευμα ηρεμιας το ρυθμισα μια με κρυο τον ενισχυτη και μετα ξανα όταν ζεστάθηκε λίγο. Καμια συμβουλή/best practices?

Ενδιαφερουσα η λυση με το DC κ τα ρελε για την επιλογη στο πισω μερος, αλλα στην πλακετα με το διακοπτη εχει και το φιλτρο εξοδου (πηνιο/αντισταση/πυκνωτης). Για να πανε ολα αυτα πισω μαζι με τα ρελε μαλλον θα χρειαστει pcb...

Για το tone τελικά είχες δίκιο για το μεγεθος των πυκνωτών απλα στο σχηματικο που κοιταζα έλειπε το "." στο 22... Πήρα ΜΚΤ να αντικατασταθούν. Επίσης 5532 βρήκα texas instruments, που ειναι φτιαγμένο όμως δεν ξερω...

Το οξείδιο αργυρου τελικα οντως καθαριζεται ευκολα σχετικα, με ενα λιγο σκληρο πινελακι αφαιρεσα το περισσοτερο. Καλα αυτο με το μηχανημα υπερηχων με εστειλε... εισαι πολυ μπροστα. Σκεφτομουν καποια στιγμη να καθαρισω και ενα Sansui 9090db του πατερα μου αλλα με αυτα που μου γραφεις μαλλον θα στο φερω εσενα  :Smile: 
Για τους διακοπτες/ποτ ενω στην αρχη που τους καθαρισα φανηκαν να πηραν τα πανω τους μετα απο λιγο ξαναεμφανισαν μικροπροβληματα σε μερικους. Θα τους περασω αλλο ενα χερι. Το καθαριστικο που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι ενα universal degreaser της perfects, το οποιο ειδα ριχνοντας σε ενα τζαμι ότι αφηνει κιολας μερικα καταλοιπα...

Για το mic mixing (αν το μηχανημα αξιζε λιγο περισσοτερο) δε θα μπορουσε να γινει κατι αντιστοιχο με τα ρελέ για τα ηχεία με ενα dip switch που θα πιέζεται αν μπει καρφι στο βύσμα του μικροφωνου? Αλήθεια, αυτό γιατί το έβαζαν? Karaoke? Νομιζω ειναι πιο διαδεδομενο στην Ιαπωνια.

P1010824s.jpgP1010829s.jpg

----------


## east electronics

ολα καλα λοιπον 

----η παρατηρηση σου σωστη για το φιλτρο  και ναι αυτο θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο να παει κολλητα στην εξοδο 
----Η ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας γινεται με τον ενισχυτη ανοιχτο και να εχει ζεσταθει στην φυσικη του θερμοκρασια ( δλδ ανοιχτος μιση ωρα χωρις να παιζει )

----------


## gnt

Για να κλείσω το θέμα, τις παρεμβασεις με τα φιλτρα-ρελε αποφάσισα να μην τις κάνω γιατι δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει ο συγκεκριμενος... Άλλαξα μόνο τα των 220 και τη δρομολόγηση των καλωδίων εξόδου. Αυτά που έγιναν έχουν ήδη βελτιώσει τον ενισχυτη. 

Σάκη να σ' ευχαριστήσω ΠΑΡΑ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σου... 

Και μια φωτο του αποτελέσματος....


P1010837s.jpg

----------


## east electronics

αρχοντας .... μια χαρα .. Μια ακομα """βελτιωση""" που θα μπορουσες να κανεις  ειναι ενα κομματι ταινια  γκαφερ  πανω απο το ποτενσιομετρο του volume ....Το να το καλυψεις με τετοια ταινια εξυπηρετει φυσικα να μην μπαινει η σκονη μεσα ( μια και ειναι ανοικτο απο πανω ) ....

αυτα ...

----------

